# Introducing Attila!



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well all I can say is that this is definately the best late Christmas present ever! My boy got me this guy from a place located in Mississauga and apparently some dude from Montreal was close to coming down to pick this rhom up. These pics were taken on a iphone but I will get better pics up soon. The tank Attila is in is 18" wide but I will be upgrading to somthing along the lines 24+ inches wide at 180+ gallons but for a couple of weeks he's got to stay in a 75g standard.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nice one ja'eh he's a beauty


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

What a beast- he’s got great color and shape to him! Do you have any info on when he was brought in, what its diet has been etc? Congratulations Man!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

He's been in Canada for a couple of weeks or so. Thanks for the compliment, you should see him in person, not a chimple, scar or deformality of any kind, the shape, color and everything is flawless on this guy. I was in awe of this guy when I first saw it in the store and my boy was with me at the time so I guess he got a light bulb in his head.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice mate it's a cracking rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks mate!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. that sure is one hell of a good late xmas present

hes a fine looking rhom ja. take good care of him


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Congrats on the pick-up. Definitely, a treasure.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'd like to have a friend like that! Atilla as in Atilla the Hun?







looks awesome man. i'm jealous!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He my not have a chimple but will have one soon i n a 75 I think you should give him to me and I will put him in my 180.







very nice Rhom by the way.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice big rhom, hes pretty dark considering hes on white gravel as well


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sweet monster you have there, ja'eh, about the size of mine but slightly larger. mine still amazes me a year later, just by looking at him. nothing beats a HUGE piranha. well, maybe a h.aimara, but, lol....


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's an amazing rhom !!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Awsome rhom! How is he so far? Have you fed him?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

The fish has great potential with a big head and jaw and the rest of the body is nice and solidly thick. Did you get more than 20% of the 899.00 price? Anyway, keep a look out for a parazite that was crawling around the body when I last saw it a couple of weeks ago. These come imported with the fish and usually fall off the fish over a few weeks. Wonder if the nice 10 inch diamond was still there?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Holy moly


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

NICE~!
get it into a 180g soon before he develops any chimple in that 75g


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

$899 is a lot of wonga, but if i was in Canada id pay it for a big piece of S.American rhombeus


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful!!!....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That suckas a BEAST!!
Nice fish man that makes two of your fish I wish I had


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Rhom bro he looks awsome nice dark color


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lucky sob man beauty rhom


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish m8!!!! Wish i had 1!!!!!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats. Very sweet specimen.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pickup Ja, he looks great


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

hell ya. that sucker def looks bigger than mine!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

weerhom said:


> hell ya. that sucker def looks bigger than mine!!!


I don't think so, eventhough we haven't seen any measurements of your guy I still think yours does look bigger or at least that's what I think.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow Ja'eh you lucky dog you, that is one nice rhom Congrat's .

More Pics plz


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

ya man. those are some pretty crappy pics. Makes the fish look bad. That beautiful color fades with time unfortunately.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you expect from a cell phone? You can be sure that once he's settled into his upgrade that I won't be constantly posting the same pic or two of him.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

also should point out that a cell phone picture of a fish from the side is better than any picture of a fish from the top of a horse trough in a garage


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a very good point.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

That fish is a beast! Congrats.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Indeed it is a beast.

Nice pickup, Ja'eh, you lucky bastard


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

very nice and lovely colour


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow... great looking fish!


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Nice looking rhom.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments and thanks to KevenB for hooking me up with this badboy.


----------

